# mi motherboard suena no se que pasa



## electrico (Jul 15, 2010)

hola hace como 1 mes que mi motherboard emite un sonido muy agudo y constante es como ese sonido agudo que aveces escuchamos en nuestros oidos sin causa alguna bueno el sonido aparece apenas enchufo el cable del estabilizador de mi pc nisiquiera presione el boton para encender la pc y cuando la enciendo el sonido se escucha entrecortado asi esta porlomenos durante 30 minutos luego el sonido funciona bien despues de ese tiempo apago la pc y ya no se escucha ese sonido agudo lo raro es que la motherboard no tiene parlante no se me ocurre de donde salga ese sonido y curiosamente tambien hace 1 mes que falla el sonido al principio era casi imperseptible la falla pero ahora casi no se puede escuchar musica ni nada alguien que sepa que es lo que sucede o alguien que ya le haya pasado porfavor se lo agradeceria saludos a me olvidaba la motherboard es intel D946GZ y tiene tarjeta de sonido integrada pero al ver en administrador de dispositivos no se ve problemas de ningun tipo.


----------



## DanielU (Jul 15, 2010)

Puede que la fuente este fallando, seguro le salto algun modo de proteccion. Intenta conectar la pc sin el estabilizador y ver que pasa.

Ocurrio algun fenomeno extraño mientras la pc estaba encendida, nose, un rayo o un bajon en la tension?


----------



## yobany (Jul 15, 2010)

Amigo, quizás lo del ruido de tu computadora no se deba precisamente a la motherboard. En sí misma la motherboard no emite sonido alguno. Quizás el problema se deba a un error en el microprocesador o en el difusor del ventilador del procesador. Por ejemplo, es posible que haya una mala conexión o que los ventiladores requieran de limpieza y lubricación, o, como dice DanielU, es posible que también sea la fuente, para lo cual tendrías que descartar usando otra. De otro lado, puedes intentar retirando la tapa de la torre que te permitirá ver en su interior, así podrás detectar la fuente del sonido. 
En cuanto al problema del audio, podrías intentar reinstalando el controlador correspondiente (no olvides luego reiniciar el equipo) Si esto no resuelve los problemas de audio de tu equipo, sería bueno poder hacer uso de una tarjeta adaptadora; esto ayudaría también a hacer un descarte.
No olvides comentar sobre tu caso.


----------



## DanielU (Jul 15, 2010)

como dijo yobany, puede ser que a los ventiladores les falte aceite. Que los tornillos de algo se hayan aflojado...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 15, 2010)

Prueba tu PC con otra fuente. Seguro que es por que está en las últimas...

Saludos!!!


----------



## lea432 (Jul 16, 2010)

los sonidos de una mother intel no son de ese estilo nunca son ininterrumpidos lo que hace ruido es alguna parte de al fuente y no se escucha el sonido porque al estar rota la fuente el cable de los perisfericos falla, cambia la fuente que se te soluciona todo , espero que haya sido de ayuda...


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 16, 2010)

Los mother intel tienen la bocina integrada , son redondas de 1/2 pulgada de diametro , puede ser que no sabes que esa es la bocinita , me paso un caso asi parecido con una intel que pitaba continuo cuando encendia y eran las memorias que no hacian  buen contacto , salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

¿ Leíste este post ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/codigos-beep-error-motherboards-significado-9731/


----------



## Nimer (Jul 16, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> hola hace como 1 mes que mi motherboard emite un sonido muy agudo y constante *es como ese sonido agudo que aveces escuchamos en nuestros oidos sin causa alguna *



Seguro que se trata de un problema en la fuente Switching, y la frecuencia se volvió audible. 95% a que es problema de la fuente de alimentación. 5% a que es la mini fuente que traen los mothers al lado del micro.

Probá otra fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## electrico (Jul 16, 2010)

hola a todos gracias por su ayuda hare todo lo que me recomiendan lei todo el post de los sonidos de las motherboards pero la mia no tiene parlante tengo otra pc que si tiene 1 parlante de 2" y ese si suena cuando algo falla me faltaba decirles algo cuando tengo la pc ya encendida, sin escuchar ninguna cancion ni video osea sin audio le subo el volumen a los parlantes y se escucha un sonido como el sonido que se escucha en la tele cuando ponemos un canal sin señal osea todo con chispas y tambien es entrecortado despues de mas o menos media hora ya no se escucha ese sonido los drivers no pueden ser porque formatee la pc y volvi a instalar todo pensando que seria algun virus bueno voy a hacer lo que me dijeron saludos a todos.

pd: voy a ponerle una tarjeta de sonido independiente si el sonido entrecortado continua solo quedaria pensar que se trata de un problema de la fuente no?


----------



## electrico (Jul 16, 2010)

hola en efecto es la fuente la que esta fallando el sonido sale de alli y al destaparla solo puedo ver 2 condensadores de 1000uf 10v c/u que estan inflados y con signos de haber botado la resina que lleva en su interior uno de los condensadores esta al lado de los reguladores y el otro esta al lado de una de las bobinas es posible que esos condensadores emitan ese sonido? por lo pronto voy a ir a comprar esos componentes para sustituirlos.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 16, 2010)

> sin audio le subo el volumen a los parlantes y se escucha un sonido como el sonido que se escucha en la tele cuando ponemos un canal sin señal osea todo con chispas y tambien es entrecortado despues de mas o menos media hora ya no se escucha ese sonido


 

y si efectivamente tenes un problema en la fuente yntenta cmbiarla lo mas rapido posible

saludos


----------



## electrico (Jul 16, 2010)

bueno ya solucione el problema con la ayuda de todos ustedes cambie esos 2 condensadores y walaa todo esta bien ya no hay ese sonido agudo en la fuente y el sonido ya no se entrecorta todo anda bien gracias a todos por sus consejos estoy aprendiendo bastante en este foro mis aportes no son muchos pero me leo todos los post otra vez gracias a todos.saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiciste un buen trabajo compañero. Así va uno aprendiendo.
Enhorabuena por tu éxito.

Saludos!!!


----------

